# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  AI efforts, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Mayo Clinic

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic: Dr. Gianrico Farrugia at the World Economic Forum

Jan 23, 2019




> Mayo Clinic’s new CEO Dr. Gianrico Farrugia shares insight on the need for innovation, future of health care and what’s ahead in 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Mayo Clinic and Google Cloud announcement

Sep 10, 2019


"Mayo Clinic selects Google as strategic partner for health care innovation, cloud computing"

by Duska Anastasijevic
September 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Artificial intelligence in medicine: Mayo Clinic Radio

Nov 9, 2019




> On the Mayo Clinic Radio podcast, Dr. Bradley Erickson, a Mayo Clinic diagnostic radiologist, will discuss AI in medicine and society. 
> 
> This interview originally aired Nov. 9, 2019.
> 
> When you think of artificial intelligence (AI), you might imagine what you see in the movies: robots, self-driving vehicles, and computers that think and act like humans. You might already be using AI every day when you ask Siri or Alexa for help. AI might be better described as machine learning or deep learning, and it is a fast-growing part of medicine, changing how health care providers treat patients. For example, AI is being used at Mayo Clinic to

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mayo Clinic Assessing Google AI Tool as It Seeks More Insights From Patient Records"
The healthcare provider says Google’s Healthcare Natural Language API could help clinicians determine whether certain patients are at higher risk for disease

by Isabelle Bousquette 
March 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Mayo researchers use AI to detect weak heart pump via patients' Apple Watch ECGs"

May 2, 2022

----------

